# Heads and cam installed



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the results of the heads and cam. Car drives great, sounds awesome and ended up just about where I thought. The tune is still a bit on the conservative side, I had a long trip home so we played it very safe. 

On the 700+mile trip down I averaged (according to the car's info) 67.7mph and 23.7mpg.....on the way back home I averaged 73.3mph and 23.2mpg. So you don't have to lose anything with a cam and heads. If you're ever in the Tampa area stop by Precision Motorsports and meet Bob, Mandy, Colt and Larry, they are all great folks!! 

Precision Stage 3 Dart heads, Precision's NA Power3 cam, Kooks LT headers, Spintech catback and LPE "cai"

Idle vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4ZNNzLf7qM

Here's the before and after dyno runs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UvhikZh_Iw 

SAE numbers: (the AF probe blew out of the pipe creating the big spike at the end) 









STD numbers:


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds great. Good numbers. What's the specs on the cam? My cam is the HPE S cam. It's 238 242 .605 .609 lift at 112. It sounds very similar. I have American Racing LT's with cats and Magnaflow, soon to be no cats, corsa sport and a Procharger D1SC.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

My cam is slightly smaller than yours and at 111LSA


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

NHYCE!!!!!


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Better video of the goat


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-_t6FxUxpA


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

RookWV said:


> Better video of the goat
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-_t6FxUxpA


Thats badass!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I just watched your idle vid. 
That Goat sounds Naaaaaaaaaaaaasty!!!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Better video of the goat
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-_t6FxUxpA


That idle sounds familiar....... oh yeah!

http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/?action=view&current=BumpStick.flv

Nice numbers BTW!


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> That idle sounds familiar....... oh yeah!
> 
> http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/?action=view&current=BumpStick.flv
> 
> Nice numbers BTW!


Sounds great!!!:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

How much did it all run ya with the tune?


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Installed and tuned....I'm afraid to add it up.


----------

